# NH 555e with water in oil



## Gagnon07 (May 1, 2020)

I am new to machinery, just bought a 2000 new Holland 555e. I had to take a hose off to replace a leaky fitting. I noticed the hydraulic fluid was milky. Is there a way of getting the moisture out of the oil without having to do a complete fluid change? Thanks.....


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Gagnon07, welcome to the forum.

If you work the tractor hard enough to get the hydraulic fluid hot, you can drive the moisture out of the fluid.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Gagnon is my mamas maiden name. How much moisture is in there you think?


----------

